# BH Brag ~ Eris v Wildhaus



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Even though her owner is a member of the board, I somewhat doubt that she'll get around to making a thread to congratulate herself, so I'm going to do it!

So big congrats to Dianna and Eris on earning their BH yesterday!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

BIG CONGRATS Dianna and Eris!!









The Wildhaus kids are doing well!!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Dianna & Eris!!! Big congrats to the two of you.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Excellent job!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!


----------



## michiganron (May 9, 2008)

Congrats Dianna & Eris!

Ron


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

<span style="color: #CC0000"> *<span style='font-size: 17pt'>WooHoo...</span> BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!! Dianna and Eris.. that's great!!!*</span> Dante and Lana are very proud of their Sister!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Hooray. Congratulations.


----------



## halley05 (Apr 17, 2007)

WooHoo!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It only counts if there is PHOTO evidence, right?????


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeIt only counts if there is PHOTO evidence, right?????


I agree.. though the pictures on the yahoo group are very nice. Again, great job Dianna and Eris.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

BIG CONGRATS!!! 

Isn't it a relief to know that ALL that hard, hard work has paid off?

Now one to bigger and better things!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG







Dianna & Eris!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hmmmmmm.... no pic yet????

Congrats to you guys!!! Sounds like the Wildhaus bunch is awesome.


----------

